# Euro Cup



## SayMyName (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone keeping up or watching this years games?


----------



## California Girl (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep. 

Ireland lost - damn it to hell and back.

England drew - meh, it's England so apparently that's a good result. Only the English can celebrate because their team didn't lose. LMAO.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2012)

I thought this thread was about the equipment Merkel wears to protect her male genitalia.


----------



## SayMyName (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow's game. Poland and Russia. I hear they have brought out a lot more riot police for that one.

I was happy England was at least able to pull out a draw today. It will be nice to also see what players are coming up on the German team.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2012)

No sporting competition should ever end in a 'tie.'


----------



## Toro (Jun 11, 2012)

I've enjoyed the tournament thus far.  The matches have been pretty good.


----------



## SayMyName (Jun 11, 2012)

Toro said:


> I've enjoyed the tournament thus far.  The matches have been pretty good.



I agree. Even in today's game of England versus France, the play was excellent for both teams.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> No sporting competition should ever end in a 'tie.'



The competition won't end in a tie. One team will win.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Jun 13, 2012)

Good game going on today with Portugal and Denmark.
I can see soccer fans are in the minority here.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Jun 13, 2012)

THANK GOD the Euro Cup has started. I've been having trouble sleeping at night. Soccer is the ultimate cure for INSOMNIA.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Jun 14, 2012)

How many Truthseekers are there?
Anyway it was a great match and Portugal got their deserved win.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Jun 14, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> How many Truthseekers are there?
> Anyway it was a great match and Portugal got their deserved win.



But Portugal is still bankrupt and depending on the European Union to prevent their total economic collapse.

Makes men running around in gym shorts and golf shirts, kicking a ball into a net, pretty IRRELEVENT, doesn't it?


----------



## Toro (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm watching matches from The Group of Debt today.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Jun 14, 2012)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> RespondsWithGif said:
> 
> 
> > How many Truthseekers are there?
> ...



Well in that case all of America's sports are pretty irrelevant as well.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 15, 2012)

Swedes 2, Turnips 3.  That was a game of several halves.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> No sporting competition should ever end in a 'tie.'





You meant game I suspect.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 15, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > No sporting competition should ever end in a 'tie.'
> ...



Bah!  Beat me to it.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 15, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> Swedes 2, Turnips 3.  That was a game of several halves.



Talk about snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.... why do England have to make winning such a fucking struggle?


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 15, 2012)

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Swedes 2, Turnips 3.  That was a game of several halves.
> ...



Usually, it's because we get nervy or aren't good enough.  This time we were simply asleep at 2 set pieces. That second Sweden goal was outrageous.  I've seldom seen such a jailbreak, and such shite marking from England.

And is that the best we've got up front?  I can't stand Rooney but we really need someone with some skill on the ball in the last third.

Carroll impressed with his hard work and a well taken goal, though that rush of blood with the stupid lunge that led to the first Swedish goal has got to stop.  That said, he got in some good defensive headers and came back to assist the midfield well.  Which left us outnumbered up top of course.

When we face a better team, we will struggle.

OK I'll shut up now.....


----------



## California Girl (Jun 15, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



Sweden are shit... and England struggled to win that game.... does not bode well. Which is annoying because I'd really like to see England in the final. 

Y'all need some fresh blood on that team. Too much experience, not enough courageous youth.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll never, for the life of me, understand why the English proletariat prefer to follow oikball, aka 'soccer', over the noblest game of all: Rugby. Honestly, I'd rather watch the Irish steal a victory over their Saxon overlord than watch a bunch of jumped-up peasants prance around an acre and a half of turf for ninety minutes.


----------



## Toro (Jun 15, 2012)

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Swedes 2, Turnips 3.  That was a game of several halves.
> ...



Because they aren't very good. 

Nice goal to win it though.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 15, 2012)

Swagger said:


> I'll never, for the life of me, understand why the English proletariat prefer to follow oikball, aka 'soccer', over the noblest game of all: Rugby. Honestly, I'd rather watch the Irish steal a victory over their Saxon overlord than watch a bunch of jumped-up peasants prance around an acre and a half of turf for ninety minutes.



Why do you consider Brazil, Ghana, Russia or Spain to be 'peasants'?


----------



## Saigon (Jun 15, 2012)

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Swedes 2, Turnips 3.  That was a game of several halves.
> ...



I think they have a bit of a lack of self-belief, whereas Sweden are so confident as a culture and people.

English fans know only arrogance and fear - a rational balance of confidence and respect seems to be beyond them.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Jun 16, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > RespondsWithGif said:
> ...



You are absolutely CORRECT! The only people that can afford to attend a U.S. "major league" sporting event in person are WEALTHY people.   

But, the difference is that when us "Yankees" talk about "American sports", we usually don't include the phrase "extra riot police" in our conversation.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 16, 2012)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> The only people that can afford to attend a U.S. "major league" sporting event in person are WEALTHY people.





That's not true.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 16, 2012)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> But, the difference is that when us "Yankees" talk about "American sports", we usually don't include the phrase "extra riot police" in our conversation.



Maybe that is because the US is not so involved in international team sports?


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 16, 2012)

Saigon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



Arrogance?  Expectation is probably a better word.  I agree about self-belief though.  Nearly 50 years of largely failure will do that.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 16, 2012)

Swagger said:


> I'll never, for the life of me, understand why the English proletariat prefer to follow oikball, aka 'soccer', over the noblest game of all: Rugby. Honestly, I'd rather watch the Irish steal a victory over their Saxon overlord than watch a bunch of jumped-up peasants prance around an acre and a half of turf for ninety minutes.



I miss my Wasps season tickets.  Still remember taking the wife and kids to Twickers for this like it was yesterday.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6CQz_gCzJw]Rob Howley try vs Toulouse (2004 HEC Final) - YouTube[/ame]

Still better was the semi-final against Munster.  To this day, the most amazing game I've ever seen.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 16, 2012)

Swagger said:


> I'll never, for the life of me, understand why the English proletariat prefer to follow oikball, aka 'soccer', over the noblest game of all: Rugby. Honestly, I'd rather watch the Irish steal a victory over their Saxon overlord than watch a bunch of jumped-up peasants prance around an acre and a half of turf for ninety minutes.



I follow both. Rugby, I support Bath and soccer I'm a Chelsea supporter. I think both are cool... 

"Rugby is a thugs game played by gentlemen and soccer is a gentleman's game played by thugs."


----------



## California Girl (Jun 16, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Well, you can sack Roy now... Harry's available.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 16, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> Arrogance?  Expectation is probably a better word.  I agree about self-belief though.  Nearly 50 years of largely failure will do that.



It's a funny thing about British sport. Following it through the BBC I notice sobs of misery at every failure - followed by a peculiar puffed-up arrogance after every victory. This is less true in football than in rugby and cricket, but there is still this underlying attitude that England somehow always deserves to be world champion.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 16, 2012)

30 minutes left in Group A.  

Poland and the Czechs contesting a tight 0-0 at present, while Greece's goal against Russia threatens to put them both out.  

For those of us that appreciate football, this is exciting stuff.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 16, 2012)

Greece 1 - Russia 0
Czech 1 - Poland 0

Russia and the Poles go home.  Greeks and Czechs through to the quarters.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 16, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> Greece 1 - Russia 0
> Czech 1 - Poland 0
> 
> Russia and the Poles go home.  Greeks and Czechs through to the quarters.



I suspect the Greek Government (do they actually have a Government yet? ) would prefer the Greeks come home now... they can't afford the hotel bill.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 16, 2012)

I was rooting for the Italians, still am.

If they don't make it I will root for the old country; Germany.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 16, 2012)

Today was the first day I had to miss some games. Looks like I really missed out.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 16, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Today was the first day I had to miss some games. Looks like I really missed out.



Simultaneous start times in the last group games always make it interesting.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 17, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Today was the first day I had to miss some games. Looks like I really missed out.
> ...



Luckily I can swtich back and forth between 2 channels...which usually means I miss all of the games in both games!


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 17, 2012)

Saigon said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Yesterday, both games were between teams wearing a red strip and a white strip.  Highly confusing when hopping back and forth.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 17, 2012)

10 minutes in and Holland / Portugal has the makings of the game of the tournament.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 17, 2012)

I was feeling good about Netherlands coming into the day. They just went up 1-0.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I was feeling good about Netherlands coming into the day. They just went up 1-0.



Well, they've got no choice but to take it to the Portuguese, have they.  Nothing clears the mind like the absence of alternatives.

Ooh!  Germany up 1-0 against the Danes!  COME ON YOU DUTCHMEN!

(I like Portugal but I just can't stand Ronaldo).


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 17, 2012)

Germany 1 Denmark 1.

Going through if the results stand:  Germany and Denmark.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 17, 2012)

Portugal 1 Netherlands 1

Going through if the results stand: Germany and Portugal.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 17, 2012)

1-1 at HT in both.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 17, 2012)

2-1 Portugal.  Barring a miracle the Dutch are out.


----------



## Toro (Jun 17, 2012)

Stick a fork in Holland.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 17, 2012)

Van de Vaart nearly got a second screamer there.  It's been a great game.


----------



## RespondsWithGif (Jun 17, 2012)

Ronaldo finally showed up to play.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 17, 2012)

RespondsWithGif said:


> Ronaldo finally showed up to play.



Grudging admiration.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 17, 2012)

Netherlands didn't just lose 3 straight games. They played poorly and lost in three straight games. They needed to go home.

It was crazy that Germany came that close to being eliminated.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh fuck... the Germans are through. Damn and blast.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Netherlands didn't just lose 3 straight games. They played poorly and lost in three straight games. They needed to go home.
> 
> It was crazy that Germany came that close to being eliminated.



You mean Portugal I suspect.  The Germans were already through, whatever happened today (more's the pity).


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 17, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Oh fuck... the Germans are through. Damn and blast.



Couldn't have said it better (how long have you lived in England now?).


----------



## California Girl (Jun 17, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Oh fuck... the Germans are through. Damn and blast.
> ...



Far too long.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 17, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > I'll never, for the life of me, understand why the English proletariat prefer to follow oikball, aka 'soccer', over the noblest game of all: Rugby. Honestly, I'd rather watch the Irish steal a victory over their Saxon overlord than watch a bunch of jumped-up peasants prance around an acre and a half of turf for ninety minutes.
> ...



you cant be such a bitch as i thought  you  were  if you support  my home team i lived within a few miles of stamford bridge ( just of kings road ) most of my adult ,life until  i immigrated to  usa  
  they are  european champs as well as winning the FA cup ,
now rugby  i never did get a handle on except to join the players  sometimes in there after games *piss up * the songs are classic


----------



## JohnA (Jun 17, 2012)

Watched   both games today flipping between the two
  my favourite sport followed by  nfl 
 germany as always is strong  sorry to see holland go out but they  played badly not winning a game and in the  *group of death *  cant wait till tuesday  to see my national team england play .


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 17, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Netherlands didn't just lose 3 straight games. They played poorly and lost in three straight games. They needed to go home.
> ...



Nope... I don't remember the exact circumstance/rationale but with about 20 minutes left Germany was going home if they lost 2-1 and the other result held.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 17, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



No, that's not true....they had 6 points at the start of play - no other 2 teams could have beat that and got 7 points to tip them out, nor beat them on goal difference.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...




I said it wrong. It was if Germany gave up another goal (and lost 2-1) then they would have been eliminated. So either way it was close. If Germany lost 2-1 then Denmark, Portugal and Germany all would have 6 points. The tie breakers when it's more than two teams (three teams tied) is based not on the points between the teams. It's not based on the goal differential like in the world cup.

In that case it would have been:

Germany 3 points
Denmark 3 points
Portugal 3 points

So it goes to the next tiebreaker which is not goal differential but goals scored (in the head to heads).

Denmark 4 goals
Portugal 3 goals
Germany 2 goals

So yes, both announcers on both stations were correct when they were talking about how Germany was on the edge of being eliminated. I just incorrectly stated that it had to be a tie. It was based on Denmark winning the game 2-1.

But yes, Germany was very close to being eliminated and that goal they had to go up 2-1 was huge at the time for them.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 18, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Here's the actual info.

http://www.uefa.com/multimediafiles/download/competitions/euro/91/87/57/918757_download.pdf

Section 8.07 has the full procedure, and states that for teams who finish with the same points the procedure is as follows 
(a) higher number of points among the teams in question
(b) superior GD in matches among the teams in question
(c) higher number of goals scored in matches among the teams in question
(d) superior GD in all group matches
(e) higher number of goals scored in all group matches
(f) position in the UEFA national team ranking coefficient


Today's games could be really complicated.  Results in Group C have so far have been as follows:
Spain 1 Italy 1, Croatia 3 RoI 1, Italy 1 Croatia 1, Spain 4 RoI 0.

This has left Spain on 4 pts (GD+4), Croatia on 4 pts (GD+2), and Italy on 2 pts (GD +/-0).  Now, in today's games.....

Scenario A:  If Italy beat Ireland 2-0, and Spain and Croatia play out a goalless draw, Italy win the group (tiebreaker c) and Spain take second over Croatia (tiebreaker d)

Scenario B:  If Italy beat Ireland 2-0, and Spain and Croatia play out a 1-1 draw, Spain win the group (tiebreaker d) and tiebreaker f is used to separate italy and Croatia

Scenario C: If Italy beat Ireland 2-0, and Spain and Croatia play out a 2-2 draw, Spain win the group from Croatia (tiebreaker e) and Croatia beat out Italy for second (tiebreaker c)

I think that's right.  it's horribly complicated.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^

Actually when I misremembered my initial quote, I said it right the first time that a 2-1 loss by Germany would take them out. That's what the announcers were claiming as well. Saigon's argument that Germany would have finished with 7 points with a loss (something that is not true), threw me off and I assumed that I must've claimed a tie. With a loss Germany would have been at 6 points and in a three way tie.

To address the scenario above. It looks like I left out the 2nd tiebreaker which was goal differential. But Germany/Denmark would have been tied with a 0 GD (among the tied teams) and then it would have went to goals scored (among the tied teams) and then that would have favored Denmark 4-2. So Germany was dangerously close to be eliminated!


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 18, 2012)

Bye bye Croatia and Ireland.  Congrats Spain and Italy.  Now, tomorrow its the REALLY important one!


----------



## Toro (Jun 18, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> Bye bye Croatia and Ireland.  Congrats Spain and Italy.  Now, tomorrow its the REALLY important one!



How will England f*** it up, I wonder?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 18, 2012)

Toro said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Bye bye Croatia and Ireland.  Congrats Spain and Italy.  Now, tomorrow its the REALLY important one!
> ...



England is formidable. But I think they're very beatable all the same. It's good that expectations are lowering. I think their dumbass fans have been pscyching them out.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 18, 2012)

Toro said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Bye bye Croatia and Ireland.  Congrats Spain and Italy.  Now, tomorrow its the REALLY important one!
> ...



Yep.  It's a mystery.  If we do manage to get out of the group stage however, we always have the security blanket of being able to f*** it up on penalties in the knockout stage.  We rock at that.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 18, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> 
> Actually when I misremembered my initial quote, I said it right the first time that a 2-1 loss by Germany would take them out. That's what the announcers were claiming as well. Saigon's argument that Germany would have finished with 7 points with a loss (something that is not true), threw me off and I assumed that I must've claimed a tie. With a loss Germany would have been at 6 points and in a three way tie.



I wasn't so clear before - I meant that no other team could have reached 7 points to overtake Germany on 6 points (had Germany lost). 

You are right that they would all have been stuck on 6 points.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 18, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> England is formidable. But I think they're very beatable all the same. .



I'd say more beatable than formidable - Germany and Spain would/will probably beat England comfortably, and either Portugal or Italy might fancy their chances.

I think it will be a Spain v Germany final, if the draw allows it.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 19, 2012)

England v Ukraine kick off in 15 minutes.  Horribly nervous...


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 19, 2012)

0-0 at half time.  England playing for a draw.  Dreadful, dull, timid, uncreative, passionless and wholly typical performance so far.  Best that can be said is that it's still level.


----------



## Toro (Jun 19, 2012)

Royball...


----------



## JohnA (Jun 19, 2012)

go england thanks rooney


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 19, 2012)

Toro said:


> Royball...



Yes, Royball.  

Short of pace at the back, short of incisiveness and movement at the front, short of ideas in the middle.

A win's a win, and I'm happier with Italy than Spain, but I think the best that can be said is that we have insinuated ourselves into the knockout stage.

When we play one of the top teams (which MIGHT include Italy) the game will be up for Royball.

BTW, definitely a goal by Ukraine.  That the hell was the goal line official looking at?  The fact that it should have already been given offside hardly excuses such a blindingly lousy piece of officiating.  

What the hell happened to France?


----------



## Toro (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, it was clearly over.  That official is blind.  He basically has one job and he blew it.  However, even if it had ended 1-1, it wouldn't have affected the final table.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 19, 2012)

England v Italy should be a great game, and both teams have to play for a win, of course. 

I can see it ending 1-1 or 0-0...and then penalties!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 20, 2012)

Toro said:


> Yeah, it was clearly over.  That official is blind.  He basically has one job and he blew it.  However, even if it had ended 1-1, it wouldn't have affected the final table.



I'll be honest. When I saw the ball in real time, I thought it had to have went in. When you watch the replays, it appears that that ball went pretty far over that line. Of course the whole ball has to cross the line. I have to admit, there is a chance that a sliver of that ball did not cross the line. I wasn't seeing day light between the ball and the top post/line.

My guess is that it went in but it was so close and the ref just didn't have the balls to make the call. I think we saw a clear case of why goal line technology is needed.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 20, 2012)

Saigon said:


> England v Italy should be a great game, and both teams have to play for a win, of course.
> 
> I can see it ending 1-1 or 0-0...and then penalties!



It should be good. Portugal/Czech and France/Spain are promising too.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 20, 2012)

soccer blows


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 20, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it was clearly over.  That official is blind.  He basically has one job and he blew it.  However, even if it had ended 1-1, it wouldn't have affected the final table.
> ...



Platini is dead set against it.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 20, 2012)

Saigon said:


> England v Italy should be a great game, and both teams have to play for a win, of course.
> 
> I can see it ending 1-1 or 0-0...and then penalties!



Please, not penalties....


----------



## Toro (Jun 20, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it was clearly over.  That official is blind.  He basically has one job and he blew it.  However, even if it had ended 1-1, it wouldn't have affected the final table.
> ...



It was over.







FIFA and UEFA are anachronisms.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks over to me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 20, 2012)

Toro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Yea. It's a bit blurry, but I definitely see the day light. I do go back to the ref either didn't see it very well or he didn't have the balls to make the call on what he thought he saw. I still think we need the goal line technology.


----------



## Toro (Jun 20, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Yea. It's a bit blurry, but I definitely see the day light. I do go back to the ref either didn't see it very well or he didn't have the balls to make the call on what he thought he saw. I still think we need the goal line technology.



I do too.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 20, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> Platini is dead set against it.



Then I think Platini needs to go. 

Cricket is now the model for the use of technologies, and it has done wonders for the game. 

One thing I love about cricket is that both teams get two appeals per game - meaning they can ask for a decision to reviewed on video. I think football could adopt the same. It would all that endless appealing for offsides, because a team could either have it reviewed or shut up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 21, 2012)

Euro 2012: Sepp Blatter wants goal-line tech | Live football and soccer news | ESPNFC.com


----------



## SayMyName (Jun 21, 2012)

But who will end up being the top scorer this year? 

Mand&#382;uki&#263;, Gomez and Dzagoev lead on three goals but who will be top scorer?


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 21, 2012)

Saigon said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Platini is dead set against it.
> ...



I agree.  Hawkeye has been in use  for, what, 15-20 years now in cricket?  And Wimbledon too, for almost as long.  Clearly referees are only human, but if they are given a specific job to do and still blow the call....

Being from the Detroit area, there was a lot of conversation about this 2 years ago when Jim Joyce blew the Galarraga call and broke up what would have been the first 'Perfect Game' in Tigers history.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5HTFZainm4&feature=relmfu]Call costs Tigers perfect game vs. Tribe - YouTube[/ame]

To his credit, Joyce admitted he blew it immediately after the game...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp8ST0WidfA&feature=related]Umpire Jim Joyce's Apology For His Call That Ruined Armando Galarraga's Perfect Game - YouTube[/ame]

...but without some form of system for reviewing a play, it made no difference.  I understand a desire to keep the human element in the game, but when results or records are impacted by it, some things have to be considered more important that the human element.  You can bet Joyce wishes the decision could have been reversed.


----------



## SayMyName (Jun 21, 2012)

Toro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



It did look that way, didn't it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought Greece was the worst team in the final eight. After that Czech Republic performance, I'm not so sure.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 21, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I thought Greece was the worst team in the final eight. After that Czech Republic performance, I'm not so sure.



Didn't see the game today.  Son has friends for a sleepover so we were all enjoying the fine weather at the pool this afternoon.

Not surprised to see Portugal get through, but to hear that it was possibly more because the Czechs were poor than Portugal were good is a surprise.

ESPN3 to the rescue.  Being able to watch the matches when they are over is exactly the kind of thing the internet was invented for!

Watch Live Sports Events and ESPN Programs Online and on Mobile Applications - WatchESPN


----------



## SayMyName (Jun 22, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Greece was the worst team in the final eight. After that Czech Republic performance, I'm not so sure.
> ...



True. True. I suppose it was expecting to much to see a replay of their last championship meeting of years ago.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 22, 2012)

If the first few minutes are anything to go by, the Greeks are going to get massacred.  Germany are all over them.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 22, 2012)

Pitch is an absolute disgrace.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 22, 2012)

38 minutes Greece held back the tide, but it's been building and building.  1-0 Germany.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 22, 2012)

LOL!  Lalas just described Greece's best play of the first half as "the kick off".


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 22, 2012)

ROFLMAO!  The Greeks have equalized!  Well, with all the possession and chances the Germans have allowed to go begging they've got only themselves to blame!

Come on Greece!


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 22, 2012)

Bah. 2-1 Germany.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 22, 2012)

Germany win comfortably.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 22, 2012)

A Germany/Spain Final would be epic.

I'm still going to root for France to beat Spain though. 

A Germany/England semifinal would be fun too.


----------



## Toro (Jun 22, 2012)

In a rerun of the 2008 final, Spain to beat Germany 1-0.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 22, 2012)

Spain should edge France tonight, but it won't be easy. I don't think Spain are quite the side they were in 2010, and France are improving. 

I hope to see England edge Italy, and think they will, actually.


----------



## Toro (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't think Spain is as good as they are two years ago but I still think they are the best team in the tournament.  

You can't score if you don't have the ball.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 23, 2012)

1-0 Spain.  Xabi Alonso.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 23, 2012)

Toro said:


> I don't think Spain is as good as they are two years ago but I still think they are the best team in the tournament.
> 
> You can't score if you don't have the ball.



They're not quite as great at creating scoring chances but they're still great with ball control. They wouldn't be able to fall asleep on a team like Germany though. And England, Italy, Portugal would all have great chances if they went into the second half up 1 or level.

I pretty much had a feeling they'd beat France though. I went back to sleep after the first goal.


----------



## Euro (Jun 23, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> A Germany/Spain Final would be epic.
> 
> I'm still going to root for France to beat Spain though.
> 
> A Germany/England semifinal would be fun too.



No match has gone to penalty-shootout yet thats odd. England usually ends up in penalty shootouts in knock-out rounds. Italy are also hard to beat so it could well end up in a penalty shootout today?

no clear favourite in this game (england-italy) as in the other quarterfinals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 23, 2012)

Euro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > A Germany/Spain Final would be epic.
> ...



I think England are in a groove. I'd give them the edge. But Italy has a propensity for showing up in big games. So I guess it could go either way.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 23, 2012)

Euro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > A Germany/Spain Final would be epic.
> ...



It's an intriguing game.  The Italian style is generally somewhat staid traditionally, but highlighted by moments of individual flair or brilliance.  England will start as slight underdogs and will be as always almost paralyzed by the fear of defeat.  The play of one or two players, particularly Gerrard and Rooney, will be key.

I worry about the tactics and mobility of the England defense.  They've been alarmingly willing to stand off in the last third against the 2 real quality teams they have played thus far allowing possession just outside the box to their peril, and have also been noticeably lacking in speed on occasions (particularly Terry).  Those 2 points aside however, they have been well organized.

If it goes to penalties I'm going to hide behind the couch.


----------



## Toro (Jun 23, 2012)

Italy hasn't been playing like Italy.  They have been playing a 3-5-2.

Neither England nor Italy are particularly good.  I expect a 1-1 tie, and I expect, given Hodgson's tactics, England will look more like Italy than Italy will.  

Italy wins on penalties.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 24, 2012)

Notes on the size and shape of the historical mountain England face today...



> Excluding penalties, [Italy] have lost just two knock-out games in 24 years - a controversial loss to South Korea at the 2002 World Cup, plus defeat to France in the final of Euro 2000. The USSR were the last team to beat the Azzurri in a knock-out game without needing extra-time or penalties (in the semi-finals of Euro 88).
> 
> In contrast, England have not beaten one of world football's heavyweights in a competitive game since victory against Argentina at the 2002 World Cup. Their last knock-out win against a nation of similar stature is the slightly fortuitous penalty shoot-out triumph against Spain at Euro 96.
> 
> ...


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 24, 2012)

20 minutes til kick off.

Give us a good show lads and, win or lose, you can hold your heads up.

COME ON ENGLAND!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2012)

Italy have been the better side thus far.

Like I said, England is out-Italying Italy.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 24, 2012)

OK. That was a painful first half. 

Come on England.


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2012)

England are demonstrating why Liverpool fans wanted Hodgson out.

As one of English heritage, I am rooting for England, but its painful to watch.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 24, 2012)

California Girl said:


> OK. That was a painful first half.
> 
> Come on England.



Painful second half too.  Italy should have scored.  Got to get Walcott more involved.

Extra time....


----------



## California Girl (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh lord.... save England from penalties... preferably by a score line of 1-0 to England during extra time.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 24, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > England v Italy should be a great game, and both teams have to play for a win, of course.
> ...



Oops. Penalties. 

This is not gonna be pretty.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 24, 2012)

Penalties here we go.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 24, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> Penalties here we go.



Is there room behind your couch?


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2012)

Fully deserved to Italy.

Hodgson's tactics were crap.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 24, 2012)

Yet again, England snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. But Italy deserved the win.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done Italy.  No less than they deserve.  With the exception of some dogged and well organized defending, England were second best in every department.  Are we seriously that far behind the Italians in skill, coaching, fitness _and_ creativity?  

I guess so.  If not, why would we seem to be content to settle for what we dread most?


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2012)

Somebody on englands coaching staff wants to show the players ball control  the team played like crap forever giving the  ball back to the italians on throw-ins and goal kicks and the  passing was horrendous .
 italy showed us how to control the game they deserved it  sorry to have to admit that we  were owned from  the start .


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 24, 2012)

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Penalties here we go.
> ...



I bet you say that to all the guys!


----------



## Saigon (Jun 24, 2012)

tigerbob said:


> Well done Italy.  No less than they deserve.  With the exception of some dogged and well organized defending, England were second best in every department.  Are we seriously that far behind the Italians in skill, coaching, fitness _and_ creativity?
> 
> I guess so.  If not, why would we seem to be content to settle for what we dread most?



I thought England played well, by and large. Wellbeck should have scored, and Englan could have nicked it. 

Italy were better, but I didn't think England were so far behind.


----------



## PeteEU (Jun 25, 2012)

Saigon said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Italy.  No less than they deserve.  With the exception of some dogged and well organized defending, England were second best in every department.  Are we seriously that far behind the Italians in skill, coaching, fitness _and_ creativity?
> ...



LOL England were utterly outplayed from the second half and onwards. Only time England were in the game was between the 5 minute mark and the 25ish minute mark.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 25, 2012)

A ghastly game enjoyed by the scrotums of society. I'm glad it's over.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Swagger said:


> A ghastly game enjoyed by the scrotums of society. I'm glad it's over.



There is always the world cup to look forward to.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 25, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > A ghastly game enjoyed by the scrotums of society. I'm glad it's over.
> ...



If you're referring to the *Rugby* World Cup, then yes, there is.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 25, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



I don't think England need look forward to that...didn't the AB's put 60 points on Ireland the other day?


----------



## SayMyName (Jun 26, 2012)

What about that 25000 Euro fine handed down to Team Germany for the conduct of fans during the game against Denmark?


----------



## idb (Jun 26, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> What about that 25000 Euro fine handed down to Team Germany for the conduct of fans during the game against Denmark?



Compared to the 100,000 Euro fine to the player for wearing the wrong branded undies?
They've got their priorities right.


----------



## idb (Jun 26, 2012)

Swagger said:


> A ghastly game enjoyed by the scrotums of society. I'm glad it's over.



Did you see the England T20 win over West Indies yesterday?
Specifically the young fellow Gales clean bowled on 99?
Agony!!!!


----------

